# Too hot to burn? Burn outside...



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 15, 2013)

Hi all, we all have some ugly, chewed up, scraps from splitter etc. Why not burn outside, show what you got, I'm also working on an outside fire pit, round with stone and a fire rack inside of it, I will post pics when I get to it....but who is burning outside like me now?


----------



## pen (May 15, 2013)

Won't be long and we'll do some burning outside for fun. Weekend evenings haven't been quite warm enough yet to enjoy them with the kids yet.

Beautiful setup you have there!

Moving this over to the inglenook.

pen


----------



## DevilsBrew (May 15, 2013)

WOW.  That is beautiful.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 15, 2013)

It's been cool at night but when your sitting in front of it, it is heavenly, and then the kids get their marshmallows and sticks...


----------



## ScotO (May 16, 2013)

We'll be cranking up the "Keyhole" firepit this weekend for sure......some pics from prior fires.

Getting a nice fire going on a windless evening....





Enjoying some "shrimp on da barbee"...



Some wings and burgers......





And some 20 gallon kettle action.....corn boil and some burgers one evening last summer.......






After dinner is when the fire gets cranked up, the kiddos do s'mores, and the adults enjoy some beverages!


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 16, 2013)

Hey Scott, those pictures are awesome, I love your cooking techniques as well as your stacking techniques as well, the food looks great, the stacks behind look even better....are you cooking the food away from the fire at the bottom the key hole? Maybe with a smaller fire going on underneath? It all looks great Murphy man....


----------



## ScotO (May 16, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Hey Scott, those pictures are awesome, I love your cooking techniques as well as your stacking techniques as well, the food looks great, the stacks behind look even better....are you cooking the food away from the fire at the bottom the key hole? Maybe with a smaller fire going on underneath? It all looks great Murphy man....


Yes, I put that "keyhole" design into use, I can build a fire and within 20-25 minutes (as soon as there are coals), I can use a custom hoe I made to pull coals over to the square end of the pit.  I made that custom stainless steel grille, which fits the square end perfectly......
I use this firepit so much that I put my gas grille away 8 years ago....finally gave it away to a guy I work with.  We love food cooked over applewood, white oak, and hickory!!


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 16, 2013)

It all looks good my man.... This dang iPad makes a lot of spelling mistakes, lol, this is what we had tonite, I was cooking it durning batting practice in the back yard tonite, finally I get to rest...lol


----------



## Jack Fate (May 16, 2013)

son of a gun forgot to take pics yesterday been burning scrap for 3 days .did some fancy brat patties assorted flavors.

Did take pics of downing 3 oaks in front yard tho ,still working on them.

Pictures will follow

Now I gotta take pics & drag a camera to cut wood

I do have to laugh at myself a lot more since hang out here

I like oak,apple &cherry for beef

Thanks all


----------



## ScotO (May 16, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> It all looks good my man.... This dang iPad makes a lot of spelling mistakes, lol, this is what we had tonite, I was cooking it durning batting practice in the back yard tonite, finally I get to rest...lol


that looks delicious.  My favorite.....steak and 'taters on the pit!

Something about those baked 'taters over an open fire.  The ones you make in the house don't taste anywhere NEAR as good as ones from the fire.....I usually wrap my taters up in two layers of foil (after forking the taters), and throw 'em right on the coals....






I even break out the fine "redneck china" (aka paper plates)....


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 16, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Yes, I put that "keyhole" design into use, I can build a fire and within 20-25 minutes (as soon as there are coals), I can use a custom hoe I made to pull coals over to the square end of the pit.  I made that custom stainless steel grille, which fits the square end perfectly......
> I use this firepit so much that I put my gas grille away 8 years ago....finally gave it away to a guy I work with.  We love food cooked over applewood, white oak, and hickory!!


That's great, I'm gonna utilize mine some more this year, it is much easier to go on the deck and fire up the grill, but I will make more effort this year, I need almost a full hour to get it up to cooking heat, I think I have more space underneath.... I should really look into getting some specialty wood like that


----------



## ScotO (May 16, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> That's great, I'm gonna utilize mine some more this year, it is much easier to go on the deck and fire up the grill, but I will make more effort this year, I need almost a full hour to get it up to cooking heat, I think I have more space underneath.... I should really look into getting some specialty wood like that


Hey, twigs and bark off of hickory do good for smoke flavor too!  Go out and get ya some grapevines, that is a good smoking wood as well......

I take splits of applewood, hickory, and white oak, and even some cherry.....use a hatchet to sliver them up into 2x2" pieces, stuff those pieces in a 5 gallon bucket, fill it with water, snap the lid on it and fuggetaboutit......then, whenever we cook on the keyhole pit, right when I throw the food on, I put some of those water-soaked splits on the coals......wow, applewood and hickory smell heavenly....


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 16, 2013)

Looks Awesome, I put some sliced Vidalia  onions and and jalapeño in one of the foils, I was good to go....do you put the potatoes in the coals?


----------



## Jack Fate (May 16, 2013)

Really neat the flavors you get off different wood ,and all you really need is salt & pepper

Cheers


----------



## ScotO (May 16, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Looks Awesome, I put some sliced Vidalia onions and and jalapeño in one of the foils, I was good to go....*do you put the potatoes in the coals?  *


Yep. Actually, I put them on the perimeter of the coals. And I flip 'em around every couple of minutes, so they don't burn.
It takes some practice, but we've got it down to a science now. I've only burned a couple potatoes in the past several times doing that....


----------



## ScotO (May 16, 2013)

Jack Fate said:


> Really neat the flavors you get off different wood ,and all you really need is salt & pepper
> 
> Cheers


That is a fact.  The flavors in fruitwood bring out amazing flavors in the food you cook.   Honestly, I can't find a steak that tastes HALF as good as the ones we do on the keyhole pit.  The wood (and NOT overcooking the meat) are the big secrets.....
I like to put a LITTLE seasoning on sometimes (Montreal Steak Seasoning), but there's times I don't put anything on the steaks....


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 16, 2013)

Where can you get applewood?


----------



## DevilsBrew (May 16, 2013)

Maybe I am the only one that likes Mesquite?  It reminds me of Texas.


----------



## ScotO (May 16, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Where can you get applewood?


I cut a MONSTER apple tree down several years ago, I still have at least half a cord of it that I pull out of just for cooking....

Do you have any local orchards?  I'm betting that they have a brushpile where they put there prunings, you may be able to go there and get some free limbs.....they work just as good as anything!!  They sell it online, but it's daggone pricey!


----------



## Jack Fate (May 16, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Yep. Actually, I put them on the perimeter of the coals. And I flip 'em around every couple of minutes, so they don't burn.
> It takes some practice, but we've got it down to a science now. I've only burned a couple potatoes in the past several times doing that....


 
I sorta like mine a tad blackened

You need to try Steven Riechlin cave man steaks sometime ,you throw the steaks on the coals no grill

Cheers


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 16, 2013)

For the potatoes, it's a great idea if you are in a hurry or you can really pay attention, if you cook them on top like I do, they take a full hour


----------



## ScotO (May 16, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> Maybe I am the only one that likes Mesquite? It reminds me of Texas.


Mesquite can be overpowering, IMO.  Don't get me wrong, I like it....but too much of it can be not so good.  Same goes with hickory.  You can really overpower the food if you use too much.  With stuff like maple, apple, white oak, pear, plum, peach, pecan (that stuff is AWESOME), and other fruit wood, you can really put the smoke to the food and it won't overpower the food......


----------



## ScotO (May 16, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> For the potatoes, it's a great idea if you are in a hurry or you can really pay attention, if you cook them on top like I do, they take a full hour


Yeah, in the coals they are pretty much done in 10-15 minutes....


----------



## ScotO (May 16, 2013)

Jack Fate said:


> I sorta like mine a tad blackened
> 
> You need to try Steven Riechlin cave man steaks sometime ,you throw the steaks on the coals no grill
> 
> Cheers


I've dropped some dogs and burgers on the coals....and trust me, they didn't go to waste!!


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 16, 2013)

Jack Fate said:


> I sorta like mine a tad blackened
> 
> You need to try Steven Riechlin cave man steaks sometime ,you throw the steaks on the coals no grill
> 
> Cheers


Find a nice rock, get that fired up and cook on the rock


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 16, 2013)

I have some orchards near work, thanks for that tip, I will do


----------



## Jack Fate (May 16, 2013)

DevilsBrew said:


> Maybe I am the only one that likes Mesquite? It reminds me of Texas.


 
I love Mesquite ,its the strongest flavor pack wood there is . But sometime you want a bit more subtle

Or just a variety

You can't do Texas BBQ without it


----------



## ScotO (May 16, 2013)

Jack Fate said:


> I love Mesquite ,its the strongest flavor pack wood there is . But sometime you want a bit more subtle
> 
> Or just a variety
> 
> You can't do Texas BBQ without it


I like it too....especially on ribs or porkbutt......just not too much of it.....


----------



## Jack Fate (May 16, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Find a nice rock, get that fired up and cook on the rock


 
The non exploding kind I take it


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 16, 2013)

Jack Fate said:


> The non exploding kind I take it


No, a nice flat rock that can take the heat and cook the steak!


----------



## DevilsBrew (May 16, 2013)

Now I am missing brisket.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 16, 2013)

Scott has the pot to cook it in, I take that pot over the fire is all home made?


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 16, 2013)

Put the briscket in, spices, veggies, potatoes, do some yard work and you will be good to go


----------



## ScotO (May 16, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Scott has the pot to cook it in, I take that pot over the fire is all home made?


That 20 gallon pot is a stainless washtub out of an antique Speed Queen wringer washer.....
I TIG welded a stainless steel patch on the agitator hole in the bottom, and VOILLA....instant firepit kettle!
The tripod frame is made from rigid galvanized tubing and the top piece (where the chain trammel hangs from) is made out of scrap trampoline frame parts!!  Gotta love that redneck ingenuity!!

I originally built that kettle to make maple syrup in the early springtime, but have since built an huge evaporator for doing the syrup.  So the kettle is used for cooking goodies on the firepit.  I have cooked 15 dozen ears of corn at one time in that kettle.....that thing is awesome!


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 16, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> That 20 gallon pot is a stainless washtub out of an antique Speed Queen wringer washer.....
> I TIG welded a stainless steel patch on the agitator hole in the bottom, and VOILLA....instant firepit kettle!
> The tripod frame is made from rigid galvanized tubing and the top piece (where the chain trammel hangs from) is made out of scrap trampoline frame parts!!  Gotta love that redneck ingenuity!!
> 
> I originally built that kettle to make maple syrup in the early springtime, but have since built an huge evaporator for doing the syrup.  So the kettle is used for cooking goodies on the firepit.  I have cooked 15 dozen ears of corn at one time in that kettle.....that thing is awesome!


Damm you could cook soup for the entire neighbor hood..... Great idea you had


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 16, 2013)

You should start some cooking with fire threads, your like a guru with this...


----------



## ScotO (May 16, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Damm you could cook soup for the entire neighbor hood..... Great idea you had


This fall, at the local fall festival, we're going to do a big kettle of ham, green beans and tater soup.  Another group does a kettle of ham and bean.  We'll do something a little different....


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 16, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> This fall, at the local fall festival, we're going to do a big kettle of ham, green beans and tater soup.  Another group does a kettle of ham and bean.  We'll do something a little different....


It's great that you can do things like that, yeah make some type of chowder, people will love it, potatoes make a soup into a chowder


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 16, 2013)

Alright my man, I'm off to bed, I had a hard day at work, then did batting practice with the girls tonite, so I am off to bed, I will talk to you soon, thank you for all your help, I do appreciate it all....


----------



## ScotO (May 16, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Alright my man, I'm off to bed, I had a hard day at work, then did batting practice with the girls tonite, so I am off to bed, I will talk to you soon, thank you for all your help, I do appreciate it all....


Get some rest, bro.  Lots of time to chat on here.......


----------



## nate379 (May 17, 2013)

I like propane.  Taste the meat, not the heat!



DevilsBrew said:


> Maybe I am the only one that likes Mesquite? It reminds me of Texas.


----------



## WellSeasoned (May 18, 2013)

This is our outdoor firepit area. It sits right in back of the house at the "cliffs" Its a fun place to go for a cold one and kick back. The last picture is from behind. (Can be a tough walk after a 12 pack...:D


----------



## DevilsBrew (May 18, 2013)

Sweet, man.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 18, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> This is our outdoor firepit area. It sits right in back of the house at the "cliffs" Its a fun place to go for a cold one and kick back. The last picture is from behind. (Can be a tough walk after a 12 pack...:D


I love it man, a great pace to get away and relax. Enjoy it as much as you can


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (May 18, 2013)

The middle picture looks like a half of a moon shine still. Get a few more parts an you could be cooking up some good stuff.... Lol


----------



## DevilsBrew (May 18, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> This is our outdoor firepit area. It sits right in back of the house at the "cliffs" Its a fun place to go for a cold one and kick back. The last picture is from behind. (Can be a tough walk after a 12 pack...:D


 
I'm curious.  Are you in the NE part of the state?  That looks like the area.


----------



## WellSeasoned (May 19, 2013)

Mideast pa close to deleware watergap, by the old copper mining areas. Our hideout is pa/ny border


----------

